# What to do with muticolor victoriae fry



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

I have a trio of pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae in my office that are breeding like crazy. The problem now is that I don't really know what to do with all of the fry.

I sold my last three batches to my LFS, but for some reason they can't keep them alive. I think that they're a bit lax in water changes. I bring them a bag full of vibrant, energetic, lively fish, and within two days, they get really slow and start dying off. I really think the fish are fine. My parents are doing spectacular, and I've given a few to friends who have had really good luck with them. It's just this particular fish store.

It may be that while I'm raising them, I do water changes every other day to every few days, and the fish aren't used to high nitrates. Any thoughts on that?

The owner has been pretty good at paying me for them, but since he's not able to sell them, he keeps paying me less and less. The first batch was $4 a piece, second $3.50, and this last one was $2.50.

Any breeders out there? What do you do with your fish. I've never shipped fish before, is that an easy thing to do? Do you make enough to make it worthwhile?

I've got 50 or so of them at home now, and I have no idea what I'm going to do with them all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Since I feel that all posts should come with pictures, I have a few pictures of my breeder tank here: http://picasaweb.google.com/mhenrichs48/FishPictures

There are a few pictures of the father in there, but I'm not the best photographer. Here's a good article on the species. Mine looks a lot like the pics in here.
http://www.african-cichlid.com/victoriae.htm

Article Pics below




























The coloration of mine ranges between B and A depending on whether he's calm or chasing one of the ladies.


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

Those look really nice you should try to sell them on Aquabid.


----------

